# Intel 82573L ethernet: gigabit stopped working, 100Mb/s OK

## no_hope

All of a sudden my ThinkPad's Intel 82573L Ethernet card stopped working at 1000Mb/s.

Some packets seem to get through, but it's very slow (ssh lags) and ethtool reports CRC errors on received packets.

Lights on the switch's port where laptop is connected blink at high rate, indicating activity even when it's not doing anything. In comparison, my desktop's switch port doesn't blink. Both laptop and desktop run gentoo with very similar setups.

The Ethernet card works just fine at 100Mb/s.

Tried removing all 100Mb/s devices from the switch, leaving only 1000Mb/s. Didn't help.

Any ideas?

Intel 82573L PCI-express, ThinkPad x60, x86_64, 4GB RAM, e1000e driver, 2.6.28-rc9 (downgrading didn't help),

```
wu ~ # dmesg | grep e1000

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xee100000-0xee17ffff]

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling L1 ASPM

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 314 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Warning: detected ASPM enabled in EEPROM

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 314 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 314 for MSI/MSI-X
```

(disabling/enabling ASPM in the kernel didn't help)

```
root@wu ~ $ dmesg |grep eth0

0000:02:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:16:d3:2f:f0:99

0000:02:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:02:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: 005302-003

0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX
```

----------

## cyrillic

My first instinct would be a bad cable.

Try replacing it, and see what happens.

----------

## danomac

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> My first instinct would be a bad cable.
> 
> Try replacing it, and see what happens.

 

Or a bad port on the switch.

----------

## no_hope

Tried using my desktop's cable and port (which work) with no luck.

----------

